# Round 1 Game 1 (04/17/10), Bulls @ Cavaliers



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

*@*









*
EASTERN CONFERENCE - FIRST ROUND
Game 1, Road Game 1
Saturday, April 17, 2010 – 2:00 PM CT
Quickens Loans Arena
ABC / ESPN 1000 AM*

Game 1 - Sat April 17 Chicago at Cleveland 2:00PM 
Game 2 - Mon April 19 Chicago at Cleveland 7:00PM 
Game 3 - Thu April 22 Cleveland at Chicago 6:00PM 
Game 4 - Sun April 25 Cleveland at Chicago 2:30PM 
Game 5 * Tue April 27 Chicago at Cleveland TBD 
Game 6 * Thu April 29 Cleveland at Chicago TBD 
Game 7 * Sat May 1 Chicago at Cleveland TBD 

Bulls' playoff history vs Cleveland
2009 - First Round: 
1994 - First Round: Bulls won 3-0
1993 - Semifinals: Bulls won 4-0
1992 - Conference Finals: Bulls won 4-2
1989 - First Round: Bulls won 3-2
1988 - First Round: Bulls won 3-2

VS. CAVALIERS ALL-TIME IN PLAYOFFS
ALL-TIME ............... BULLS lead 17-6
BULLS CURRENT STREAK .. 9 Wins
BULLS HOME STREAK ......... 5 Wins
BULLS ROAD STREAK .............. 4 Wins
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
BULLS VS. CAVALIERS ALL-TIME
ALL-TIME ................... Bulls lead 101-79
BULLS CURRENT STREAK .. 1 Win
BULLS HOME STREAK ............. 1 Win
BULLS ROAD STREAK 1 Loss

BULLS VS. CAVALIERS REGULAR SEASON 
Nov. 05 @ Cleveland – BULLS WON 86-85 
Dec. 04 @ Cleveland – CAVALIERS WON 101-87 
Mar. 19 @ Chicago – CAVALIERS WON 92-85 
Apr. 08 @ Chicago – BULLS WON 109-108

Game Notes










*Chicago Bulls (41-41)*
Home 24-17
Road 17-24
Div 10-6
EConf 28-24
WConf 13-17

*Probable Bulls starters*





































Derrick Rose - PG
Kirk Hinrich - SG
Luol Deng - SF
Taj Gibson - PF
Joakim Noah - C

*Injury report*
none to report

For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report.










*Cleveland Cavaliers (61-21)*
Home 35-6
Road 26-15
EConf 38-14
WConf 23-7

*Probable Cavaliers starters*
Mo Williams- PG
Anthony Parker - SG
LeBron James - SF
Antawn Jamison - PF
Shaquille O'Neal - C

*Injury report*
Danny Green (sprained ankle) - TBU


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Ahhh, those were the days when we always won our playoff series against Cleveland. May Rose be with us during these trying times.

Gooooooooooooooo Bulls!


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

On another, Cleveland has won one game less this year than the Celtics won last year. So we're facing a team with a similar record as the team we faced last year. We know we're a scrappy team, will we be able to pull off a similar upset?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

taco_daddy said:


> On another, Cleveland has won one game less this year than the Celtics won last year. So we're facing a team with a similar record as the team we faced last year. We know we're a scrappy team, will we be able to pull off a similar upset?


Cleveland is a better team then Celtics from last year.

So nearly everybody expect that the Cavaliers reach the next round. 

Perhaps the Bulls can steal some games....


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

You really should delete this green  stuff from your signature, taco daddy!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/playoffs_2010.html?rss=true



> Sam Smith: They beat Michael Jordan’s Charlotte Bobcats 98-89 to get into the playoffs, and now this improbable Bulls team gets LeBron James and the Cleveland Cavaliers.
> 
> Bring ‘em on! Starting Saturday 2 p.m. to open the playoffs in Cleveland.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

bullsger said:


> nearly everybody expect that the Cavaliers reach the next round.


I expect that too. After all Boston won last year as well. What I meant was, could the Bulls end up making it a 6 - 7 game series?


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I think we have a tendency to forget that Boston didn't have Garnett for our much-hyped playoff series.

Maybe Cleveland will sit Lebron.

Anyway, I'm happy we're in, and hoping we can at least stay competitive.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

The nice thing about last year's series was that Derrick and Noah both elevated their games a notch. I'd like to see them do it again this year  If they do, we'll make Cleveland sweat a few times, at the least.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

And as an aside, could Marissa Miller be for Derrick Rose like the nun was for Jack Black in "Nacho Libre"?


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

we're missing a clutch shooter a la gordon and salmons. i doubt kirk will deliver when counted upon.

rose and noah are the only guys who'll definatly deliver, i'm also xpecting taj to have a good series.

cavs will probably sweep us 4:0 though. lebron with a 35+ avg.


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

Maybe it's just my Bulls bias... but I think we have a legit chance here. I really like our matchups against cleveland.

Rose>Williams
Hinrich> parker
Deng<Lebron (but is about as good a defensive matchup as there is in the league for Lebron, and we got JJ off the bench who also gives LBJ trouble)
Gibson<Jamison (but Jamison isn't nearly as effective with James dominating the ball so I think this will be pretty close)
Noah/Miller>Varejao/Shaq

I think Cleveland probably has the better bench.

but I think this is a great matchup for us.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng's D on LeBron is gonna be big - if he's able to produce while dealing with him on that side of the ball, it'd definitely help us in our attempts to steal a victory or two.

I'm mostly looking forward to seeing Rose and Noah giving it everything they've got out there. Hinrich tends to step up his game in the playoffs as well, so I think we'll definitely put up a fight. We just don't have the depth needed to match up with them (and them having LeBron does not help).


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BenDengGo said:


> we're missing a clutch shooter a la gordon and salmons. i doubt kirk will deliver when counted upon.
> 
> rose and noah are the only guys who'll definatly deliver, i'm also xpecting taj to have a good series.
> 
> cavs will probably sweep us 4:0 though. lebron with a 35+ avg.


Kirk did deliver in multiple huge games for us this month and stepped his game up. Don't count him out.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i think we need to run up and down on the cavs to win. Noah can out run all of the Cavs big, so that will be huge.


----------



## BULLHITTER (Dec 6, 2005)

> Kirk did deliver in multiple huge games for us this month and stepped his game up. Don't count him out.


:horsepoop:

if by multiple you mean multiples of one, you're right; he had two above average games.

he had multiple crap games too.:rofl2:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Chi Town, you know 23AJ is riding with you. Upset of the playoffs is going to happen. See Red!! Bulls advance to the second round!!


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

BULLHITTER said:


> :horsepoop:
> 
> if by multiple you mean multiples of one, you're right; he had two above average games.
> 
> he had multiple crap games too.:rofl2:


ummm. Hinrich had three games against the three best teams we faced this month (Cha,Cle,Bos) Where he averaged 26 ppg on 64% fg shooting. I would say all three of those qualify as huge games from hinrich.

Your such a hater, it's ridiculous. All that nonsense you were talking earlier about how garbage we were and that we wouldn't make the playoffs, now that our team came up huge down the stretch and you turned out to be dead wrong, all you do is go from thread to thread hating on the bulls. 
So in your last three posts I saw, you tried to correct me for saying Hinrich came up huge in multiple games this month (which he did and I just showed you) god forbid the guy gets a little love from Bulls fans. Luckily we have you here to make sure Hinrich doesn't get any love.


Than you let us know that the Bulls are in fact boring.


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 205-205 in 5 years just screams exciting, a mad dash for 7th seed last year, a mad dash for the 8th seed this year, fighting managers, and visions of 2010 FA dancing in my head..... boy, i can barely contain myself.....



Then you set a bulls fan straight who was excited about Derek Rose carrying us to the playoffs:


> unbelievable...last week it was no big deal for the bulls to get the 8th seed, this week you're suckling rose's corona AGAIN




How ridiculous are you? We just nutted up and recovered from brutally timed injuries to win 10 out of our last 14 including our last 3 games to get into the playoffs. And your whole agenda is to bash the Bulls, every chance you get. Aren't you excited we made the playoffs? Or does it damage your credibility too much on these forums to enjoy it?


----------



## Ragingbull33 (Apr 10, 2005)

Dornado said:


> I think we have a tendency to forget that Boston didn't have Garnett for our much-hyped playoff series.
> 
> Maybe Cleveland will sit Lebron.
> 
> Anyway, I'm happy we're in, and hoping we can at least stay competitive.


We didn't have Deng, but that may have helped...


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Shock the world


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

By Sam Smith (Bulls Blog)



> “They’re going to give the Cavs trouble,” Oakley was saying when I caught up with him in Charlotte Wednesday after the Bulls win to get into the playoff. “Rose is a big time killer athlete. They’ve got Deng. He can (offset) Jamison. You’ve got (Kirk) Hinrich doing his thing. Brad Miller is a X-factor off the bench. They’ve got a pretty good defense. They have an opportunity.


So some people don't expect a sweep or very easy first round for the Cavaliers.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Sam thinks the Bulls should put Kirk on LeBron. 



> I’d put Kirk Hinrich on him. Del ***** will likely have Hinrich on Mo Williams in a cross match with Rose as Williams gives Rose trouble running off screens. Teams like to put Rose in screen/roll since he has trouble with them, just as the Bulls will have to put Shaq or Zydrunas Ilgauskas in screen/roll since they don’t particularly play them.
> 
> Obviously, James would see the mismatch against Hinrich, who is a pesky defender. You need that kind of defender on James. No one stops him. But you need to stay up on him and bother him, not give him space.
> 
> ...


http://blogs.bulls.com/chicago_bulls_blog/2010/04/how-the-bulls-can-beat-the-cavs.html


----------



## caseyrh (Jun 10, 2003)

narek said:


> Sam thinks the Bulls should put Kirk on LeBron.
> 
> 
> 
> http://blogs.bulls.com/chicago_bulls_blog/2010/04/how-the-bulls-can-beat-the-cavs.html


Sam smith is a tard. comparing having tim hardaway guard mark eatonto hinrich guarding lbj is about as terrible of a comparison as you could make.

We happen too have two guys on our roster that match up very well with lebron. Why change that to put hinrich on him? Than deng guards candice parker and rose guards williams? So smith wants us to mismatch hinrich, waste deng, and give rose a very tough defensive assignment? Ridiculous.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

No way you put Hinrich on Lebron, unless you want him to foul out in 15 minutes.

Remember Lebron has the body of a PF. We are lucky enough to have 2 small forwards who have PF-type of bodies in Deng and James Johnson.

James Johnson has all the physical tools to give Lebron trouble, although Luol has the better technique.

Hinrich needs to stick like glue on Mo Williams, who WILL be a difference maker in this series if we're not careful. 

Taj Gibson's D on Jamison is key, although this is where Jamison was a great pickup...Taj's great value is defense around the basket, but Jamison pulls him away from the basket. And Noah is worried about either Z or Shaq, so there isn't any help for when Lebron or Mo blows by our defenders.

CLE is the #1 seed for a reason, folks...this would be the biggest upset in NBA history if we ever pulled this off. I'd be happy with just 1 win, and ecstatic with 2 wins.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

yodurk said:


> No way you put Hinrich on Lebron, unless you want him to foul out in 15 minutes.
> 
> Remember Lebron has the body of a PF. We are lucky enough to have 2 small forwards who have PF-type of bodies in Deng and James Johnson.
> 
> ...


KC just said on the Score that Hinrich should cover LeBron. So did KD and Sam get together and dream this up?


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Its going to take Rose averaging 30 ppg and everyone else making their open jump shots more consistently for the Bulls to have a shot. While the Cav's own the best record in the NBA they are not one of these all time teams, they dont really scare me that much if I'm Orlando or Boston but they are the best team right now this season. Try to have James rely on jump shots, the man can hit a dozen in a row but hes also capable of shooting you out of games and making dumb shots as we saw in the Boston game where he shot a 3 pointer for no reason.

The Bulls will need to use James Johnson on Lebron, Johnson has shown flashes of defensive brilliance but has shown even more flashes of dumb play's on both ends.

Deng needs to leave an impression on the series, hes the only player in the NBA that matters so little on the court despite being able to drop 20. Deng will either need to be a defensive stopper or an abnormal offensive rebounder.

The series will come down to its best players, if the Bulls allow James to average 40 a night forget about even winning one game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

narek said:


> KC just said on the Score that Hinrich should cover LeBron. So did KD and Sam get together and dream this up?


It's an odd opinion and I don't agree.

Maybe if this were the old Cavs teams that was Lebron + scrubs...then I'd consider Hinrich with alot of help defense thrown in.

Cavs have other weapons where Hinrich's defense is needed though. He'll do a good job on Mo Williams. Why get him in trouble against LBJ?

Defensive matchups should go:

Mo = Hinrich, Murray as backup
Parker = Rose
James = Deng, JJ
Jamison = Taj, Warrick
Shaq/Z = Noah, Brad

That's about as good as we can do...which is better than most teams can throw out there in terms of defensive matchups.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'm ok with Hinrich on James for stretches just to give him a different look and change up the rhythm, but I wouldn't have that as the plan for most of the game.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> I'm ok with Hinrich on James for stretches just to give him a different look and change up the rhythm, but I wouldn't have that as the plan for most of the game.


Yeah... me too... honestly, we're going to have to throw the kitchen sink at James, and that includes having Kirk bother him for stretches.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Man, they are really talking up the Pax/Vinny confrontation.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

This is starting to get away from us... down 26-12


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Good to hear Mark Jackson say that the Bulls are a good defensive team because of coaching.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is why CLE is different team this year.

Lebron not doing anything yet, it's those other guys -- Mo, Jamison, Shaq -- taking care of business.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Bulls looking totally outclassed.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

yodurk said:


> This is why CLE is different team this year.
> 
> Lebron not doing anything yet, it's those other guys -- Mo, Jamison, Shaq -- taking care of business.


And this isn't a good sign for the Bulls.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls already with 7 turnovers in the 1st quarter???


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

yeah, 8 turnovers now... a combination of us playing poorly, and Cleveland being good.

We just need to keep it reasonable here and hang around for a while.... start taking care of the ball. Deng just had a nice finish with a foul...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng's shooting has been fugly so far.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, the Cavs have six turnovers.

Bulls are just missing shots. I'd say they're executing their offense equally as well as the Cavs are.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Defensively it seems like we're overplaying James... you can't just leave the rest of the Cavs open, they'll knock down shots


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Dornado said:


> Defensively it seems like we're overplaying James... you can't just leave the rest of the Cavs open, they'll knock down shots


I'm not watching, but I agree -- we need to single cover Lebron and hope for the best. You can't just ignore Jamison, Shaq, Mo, and Z.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

We're getting killed on the offensive boards.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm not expecting any wins here, but I was hoping it would be a little more competitive than this...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

It would be really help if someone can hit a 3-pointer.

Bulls trailing 28-46.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

yodurk said:


> I'm not expecting any wins here, but I was hoping it would be a little more competitive than this...


Me, too.

But it looks like the Cavaliers will be very competitive and perhaps will go 4-0 again in the 1st and 2nd round. Like last year.

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Noah and Gibson with 3 fouls each. :-(


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

I gotta say these refs are absolutely pathetic. Terrible calls got Noah and Taj both their 3rd fouls. Of course as I type this they finally call an offensive foul on Shaq (on Miller). But yeah we look terrible and totally outclassed so far (I missed half the 1st quarter when my DVR didn't turn the channel and record it for me). Jamison looking good, as he has since I was in high school watching him with the Tarheels. He would be a great pickup for us if he wasn't so old.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

DaBabyBullz said:


> I gotta say these refs are absolutely pathetic. Terrible calls got Noah and Taj both their 3rd fouls. Of course as I type this they finally call an offensive foul on Shaq (on Miller). But yeah we look terrible and totally outclassed so far [...]


Cavaliers already have 13 more rebounds then the Bulls??? This didn't help...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I swear Luol Deng is missing a free throw every time I see him on the line...


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i knew this game wasnt gunna be pretty when A)Derrick Rose takes 2 3's, which he is NOT a good 3 point shooter and B) Noah taking 2 early jumpshots!!!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Chris Richard enters the game with Miller, Noah and Gibson with 3 fouls each.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Halftime

Bulls 41 Cavaliers 56

Rose 14 pts, 7 ast


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Deng needs to relearn how to shoot.

I think the Bulls are still in this. They just need to box out more, and Miller needs to tick off Shaq so much that he'll swing a haymaker at his head.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Dornado said:


> I swear Luol Deng is missing a free throw every time I see him on the line...


I agree, this has been happening for a while now. Strange and concerning for a guy whose bread and butter is, supposedly, the mid-range J.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

bullsger said:


> Cavaliers already have 13 more rebounds then the Bulls??? This didn't help...


Primarily an artifact of the Bulls missing far more shots, giving the Cavs more D-rebounding opps. However, Cavs still have a 7-2 edge on O-rebounding.


----------



## Philomath (Jan 3, 2003)

(Assuming this continues, which I think is a safe assumption...) This result is not good, but it's not horrible either. The Bulls have been playing do-or-die playoff style basketball for 2 weeks and you can't be at 101% every game forever. The Cavs are rested, and this is their first taste of the adrenaline that the Bull have been on for some time. I don't think the Bulls' effort is terrible, they are just off and the Cavs are on.

If Del ***** yells and beats them down, my feeling is this series is over. But if he says "OK, we were due for a down game, and we got embarrassed a bit. That happens. So go to the hotel and rest up. They've given their best shot, let's have something special for them next game - or it could be a short series..." we could come out and compete in games 2 and 3.

Probably a short series anyway. We look a little spent - I feel like we are now where Celtics were in round 2 last year.

I don't know what this thing they are showing about LeBron's chase down blocks is talking about. Lebron is not 22% faster than Mayo. Mayo took a circuitous route, had to collect the ball, change directions twice and gather himself to shoot, and James caught up. James is great, especially at that, but don't make stuff up.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

we are not playing very good defense... guys are leaving shooters on the outside, they're getting easy hoops on the inside... not good.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Noah isn't gonna have a very good series, is he. Cleveland's huge front line is one of the least favorable matchups he could have.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Just cracked a beer. This is tough to watch.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

0-6 for 3-pointer :-(

Bulls trailing 48-68.

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Kirk with 3 steals. Is he playing good defense?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

3 straight offensive boards for Cleveland. Bulls need to get some defensive rebounds.

Go Bulls!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

not a particularly well officiated game thus far, regardless of the team you're pulling for


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

37% FG shooting = BLECH

Cleveland's defense can't be this good with the players they have.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Just cracked a beer. This is tough to watch.


I go with one double scotch here.

Go Bulls!


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Bulls defense seems to be stepping it up. CLE's FG% is finally below 50%. Not sure how long that will last!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullsger said:


> I go with one double scotch here.
> 
> Go Bulls!


Ooh, more effective!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

yodurk said:


> Bulls defense seems to be stepping it up. CLE's FG% is finally below 50%. Not sure how long that will last!


Hopefully to the end of the game!

*Go Bulls!*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> Ooh, more effective!


LOL. But really only one. So perhaps not so effective...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

We had it at 10 and failed to convert...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Lebron is really effective at creating space with that lead arm


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Dornado said:


> We had it at 10 and failed to convert...


Isn't that the story of the Bulls this season? At least sometimes...



Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

End of 3rd

Bulls 60 Cavs 73


Go Bulls!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

At least the play-by-play guy is complaining about Rose not getting any foul calls.


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Gibson looks like a competent defender against James.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> At least the play-by-play guy is complaining about Rose not getting any foul calls.


Again?! 

So no Bulls complaining? Mmh...


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Gibson looks like a competent defender against James.


Yeah, unless the J starts falling, then he may be in some trouble...


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Gibson looks like a competent defender against James.


Good to hear. Hopefully he can keep this up through the series.

Go Gibson! 6 pts and 4 reb are not bad for his 1st playoff game.



Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls starting 4-0 run into the 4th quarter!

Go Bulls!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

76-66


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

bullsger said:


> Bulls starting 4-0 run into the 4th quarter!
> 
> Go Bulls!


But Cavs then hit a 3. :-(

*Go Bulls!*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

2 straight offensive rebounds for Cavs again.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I haven't looked at the box score, but it still feels like we're getting schooled on the boards


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

I'm saying right now, if we don't get Pargo off of Mo Williams we are in deep ****


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Cleveland always have the right answer when Bulls make a little run.

Bulls 66 Cavs 78

*Go Bulls!*


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Dornado said:


> I haven't looked at the box score, but it still feels like we're getting schooled on the boards


Bulls 30 Cavs 43 (offensive Bulls 4 Cavs 11)


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

The Bulls start to do some nice things, but then the perimeter D breaks down again. Way too many open looks today.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Small lineup for Bulls now: Rose, Hinrich, Pargo, Murray and Miller


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Flip Murray connects from downtown


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Lebron at the scorers table... here comes trouble. Would be nice for us to put together a run and get this down around 5 or 6


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

First Bulls 3-pointer from Murray.

Bulls trailing 69-78 with 4:04 to go.

Go Bulls!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

bullsger said:


> First Bulls 3-pointer from Murray.
> 
> Bulls trailing 69-78 with 4:04 to go.
> 
> Go Bulls!


Sorry 7:48 to go.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Bulls trailing 75-84 with 5:03 to play.

Go Bulls!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Down by 9 with 5 minutes left... we need to start getting some traction here again soon if we want to pull off the upset


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Rose with a double double.

I wonder if the Vinny found some cracks in the Cavs' offense they can exploit for the rest of the series.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Dornado said:


> Down by 9 with 5 minutes left... we need to start getting some traction here again soon if we want to pull off the upset


Too bad. Rose turnover leads to Cavs dunk.

Bulls 75 Cavs 86

Go Bulls!


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Surprisingly, Rose's first trip to the free throw line.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Surprisingly, Rose's first trip to the free throw line.


Makes both.

Bulls trailing 79-88.

Go Bulls!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

TwinkieTowers said:


> Surprisingly, Rose's first trip to the free throw line.



What a joke!


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

This 3-pointer from Williams really hurts.

Bulls trailing 83-96 after Rose and James making jumpers

1:28 to go.

Go Bulls! Make it a closer game.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Without the 1st quarter Bulls would be leading with 1. Or the Cavs don't playing 100% after 1st?


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

In game 2 the Bulls need to find a way to better rebounding.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

Murray for Rose and Pargo for Hinrich with 39 seconds left.

Beside the 1st quarter the Bulls were somehow competitive. Perhaps even not enough to win, but enough for a closer game.


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

End of game

Bulls losing 83-96


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

I think they just need to polish up their pick and roll defense and improve their rebounding.

I also don't think they started the game with that Boston-series playoff intensity. If they can maintain their intensity the rest of the series every game will be close.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i think we need to look at the little things. Deng misses all 3 of our FTs, and letting guys on the cavs bench like moon(hitting a 3 when he first checks in the game), and Z( having a basket) contribute to the game. We cant let those guys score at all. Plus that 8 TO first quarter.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Rose needs to start getting some calls for all of those shots he takes from the Cavs. All the same, not a terrible showing in the first game. Made it interesting late, but we definitely are an inferior team (duh). As long as we don't give up out there at any point, I'm satisfied.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

NBA refs really screwed over Derek Rose this game. He should have had 15-25 free throws if this game was called properly.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

bullsger said:


> In game 2 the Bulls need to find a way to better rebounding.


And get the refs to call the game fairly.

I'm trying to get up the nerve to go watch the Bucks/Hawks now. Watching two losses can spoil all the excitement out of the playoffs.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

**** the refs


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

It's already a tough series for the Bull, but expecting them to play 5 on 8 for the whole series will be impossible. Breathe on James and he gets a foul... the Bull has to be continuously fouled for a 5 second period before the refs recognize the foul. Hard to play tough defense and rebound the ball when any incidental contact is called against you...


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

If Vinny is bold enough, I think he should start Miller in place of Noah, Noah comes in whenever Varejao does, and Miller comes in whenever Shaq does.

Joakim absolutely cannot be outhustled by his twin brother.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

derrick needs to stop saying Ummm Ummm Umm every sentence. js. lol.


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

TwinkieTowers said:


> At least the play-by-play guy is complaining about Rose not getting any foul calls.





King Joseus said:


> Rose needs to start getting some calls for all of those shots he takes from the Cavs. All the same, not a terrible showing in the first game. Made it interesting late, but we definitely are an inferior team (duh). As long as we don't give up out there at any point, I'm satisfied.





KennethTo said:


> NBA refs really screwed over Derek Rose this game. He should have had 15-25 free throws if this game was called properly.


Rose needs to be more vocal. He's too quiet, too humble. Nothing wrong with being quiet and humble, but they'll kill that kid out there and the refs won't even call a foul.

From what I saw today I think we will win at least 1 - 2 games, more likely just one, but I'm less likely to believe we'll get swept.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Really surprised Rose only got to the line once lol. 

Like I said before, unless someone else on this team steps up to help Rose the Bulls dont have a chance.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thebizkit69u said:


> Really surprised Rose only got to the line once lol.
> 
> Like I said before, unless someone else on this team steps up to help Rose the Bulls dont have a chance.


The answer:


----------



## TwinkieTowers (Jul 16, 2002)

Bulls actually outscored the Cavs 65-64 after the first quarter. 

James Johnson really needs to come in and whack LeBron, Xavier McDaniel-style.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

i say bring in Acie Law, he can actually penetrate defenses.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Bulls rock your socks said:


> i say bring in Acie Law, he can actually penetrate defenses.


Agreed. The Bulls looked exhausted down the stretch. VDN should utilize his bench more next game, even if it's just spot minutes. Acie Law has proven he can penetrate and Murray and Brown are due for a good shooting game. James Johnson is at least active.


----------



## Bulls rock your socks (Jun 29, 2006)

yea put in acie law instead of pargo. he's a better handler than him.


----------

